# Icd-10 implementation



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
In home page of AAPC , it shows  what is your progress ICD-10 Implementation?
It shows in progress...what is it mean?Please explain me about the information...

Thanks in advance..
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

